
WTF is happening? - Digital attack map -  - leonvonblut
http://www.digitalattackmap.com/#anim=1&color=0&country=ALL&time=16008&view=map&m
======
themodelplumber
When you say, "WTF is happening," are you asking if there is some new and
unique DDOS situation underway? I couldn't tell if that was the case (or if
this is a pretty typical daily graph) just by looking at the linked site.

------
ck2
Well it has looked worse than that before, it is just a slow news day, hence
some of the stuff on the front page.

The problem with that map is it only shows source and destination, not the
route, which would also be saturated and affecting traffic.

------
liveoneggs
fancy map. WTF did chattanooga do to piss off santa clause?!

------
JonSkeptic
I'd like to see the addition of one feature: a correlation to national
holidays. Maybe just have something point out when it's a nation holiday in
U.S., China, Russia, etc... I think it would be interesting to be able to
visualize that.

------
leonvonblut
for the records:
[http://i.imgur.com/BgTCyVy.png?1](http://i.imgur.com/BgTCyVy.png?1)

------
theboss
DDoS it would seem..... AKA...Nothing to see here move along.

~~~
ssewell
Agreed. Nothing to see here. DDoS attacks are a given constant now. Just look
at the history below the map.

------
od2m
How can I interpret this data to be of any use to me?

------
aero142
Anyone know what this map is implemented in?

~~~
awj
A quick browse of the source turns up nothing conclusive. Looks like D3.js is
involved, not sure if that's what is drawing the map itself, though.

~~~
devgutt
and also related with Google Ideas
([http://www.google.com/ideas/](http://www.google.com/ideas/))

